# Rhom Video



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool video!...looks like he is coming out of his shell!...


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

that's a beautiful tank.. how many gallon is that?

beautiful fish too btw...


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I seriously want a rhom! (jealous)








COOL FISH BY THE WAY!


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank u for compliments guys. It's a 100
Gallons and that wood in there cost as much as live rock! I had more live plants but they didn't all make it. My only complaint is the sob hides all the time


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking Rhom. I assume you have had it since it was small, but how long have you had it and how large is it? Hard to judge due to size perspective.


----------



## vipera (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice tank!









What kind of light do you have in the aquarium? Is red light good for piranha?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to sound like "the old days," but doesn't this belong in the videos forum?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice fish


----------

